# vertimiento



## aluaco

Hello,
I´m traying to translate the word "vertimiento" to english. The phrase is "...el vertimiento final del fluido de prueba..."
Tnks


----------



## Bonnie Radcliffe

I think we would need more context... :/ I don't quite understand the "de prueba" thing... Prueba of what?? :?


----------



## aluaco

I'm translating a procedure and the scope of this procedure says:
" Aplica para las actividades preparatorias, la ejeución y el vertimiento final del fluido de pruebas de presión y estanqueidad a tuberías y equipos"
Tnks


----------



## Liselle

I also am trying to understand "Vertimiento" but you received no answer in this string. Were you finally able to translate it? I would like to translate the following:

*vertimiento de aguas residuales *
 
*Glad for some help. Thanks*


----------



## aluaco

The best translation that I can give you, is waste water discharge.
Hope this helps


----------



## Liselle

thanks, it's logical.


----------



## chics

_Vertimiento_ is a wrong word in Spanish for *vertido*.


----------



## Liselle

Yes I have been told this too. Thanks.


----------



## mariastephens00

the translation is pouring i know im late but...hope it helps someone else


----------



## Peter P

En este caso coincido con mariastephensOO, y para lo que dice Liselle "discharge".

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## walpace

Good Morning Everybody!

I want to clarify something as commented by chics when said that *'Vertimiento' *is a wrong word in Spanish. I do not agree because I have always heard this word here in Colombia, so it is correct, the matter is that other countries, as Spain, use other words as *'Vertido' *and it is correct also,
this comment is for those who are learning Spanish and might be confused about.
This is an interesting fact in our language; during the years I have been working with different documents I have seen a huge quantity of synonyms and all of them are correct for each Spanish-speaking country.
God bless you all!!

WALPACE


----------



## hcnd06a

Thanks walpace- I read this word (vertimiento) in a very formal document regarding a construction project in Colombia so that makes sense!


----------



## Padiinquieto

aluaco said:


> Hello,
> I´m traying to translate the word "vertimiento" to english. The phrase is "...el vertimiento final del fluido de prueba..."
> Tnks


Final Disposal of...



Padiinquieto said:


> Final Disposal of...


It's not waste water. It's water from a pressure test that is done to the pipes and/or tanks. Finally it could be contaminated so that it usually need to be treated before final disposal.


----------

